# text messaging fron India to USA



## venkat1926

I live in India and have a Nokia cell phone. My provider is Bharti Airtel. My son is in USA having verizon wireless blackberry cell phone. He is able to send text messages to me. I am not able to send him. when I send a message to him first I get a message "message sent" subsequently with in a second I get a message "not sent to (name of my son). how to solve this problem.? thanks


----------



## ebackhus

whether you can or not is up to your cellular service provider. I live in the USA and can only send text messages within the USA and Mexico.


----------



## venkat1926

I am able to call him and talk to him though I am in India and he is in USA. I am not able to send text message. My provider says there is no problem with them..


----------



## ebackhus

I am quite stumped! I take it you're sending to the EXACT same number as you call?


----------



## Clark76

One other thing to consider is if your son is able to receive text messages from other countries? Has he ever received a text message from any one else in India? If not he may want to check to see if Verizon might have some sort of block on texts from other countries on his line.

Just my to cents...


----------



## venkat1926

thanks. I shall talk to my son.


----------

